# HBO2W



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Why arn't HBO2W & STARZ in HD?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Why arn't HBO2W & STARZ in HD?


They are, but....

On my favorites list, because I watch series programming on HBO, Showtime and Starz, I have the HD channel appearing at 300, 318, and 350 while I have the rest of the HD movie premiums appearing in the 9000's. My favorite Starz at 350 had been changed to the SD 350. But my HBO2W in the 9000's was fine.

Who knows why? But thanks for catching that. I'm now going to look at all my timers....:nono2:


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I have starz in HD, but not hbo2w, which wasn't even listed on the press release about new HD channels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

brant said:


> I have starz in HD, but not hbo2w, which wasn't even listed on the press release about new HD channels.


You're right - my HBO2e was fine.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> They are, but....
> 
> On my favorites list, because I watch series programming on HBO, Showtime and Starz, I have the HD channel appearing at 300, 318, and 350 while I have the rest of the HD movie premiums appearing in the 9000's. My favorite Starz at 350 had been changed to the SD 350. But my HBO2W in the 9000's was fine.
> 
> Who knows why? But thanks for catching that. I'm now going to look at all my timers....:nono2:


What I meant was HBO2E isn't in HD and so STARZ Black. Are you saying these channels are in HD in the 9000s?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

HBO2E is in HD, HBO2W and Starz Black (along with Starz Cine) are not in HD. Not sure as to why.


----------

